# Inevitable tyre thread



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Hi guys, where did you found the cheapest tyres delivered? I am after 205/50 R17 93W all season good tyres. I can get them fitted locally. Preferably don't want to pay more than £100-£110 max a corner but if I can get some good tyres cheaper then why not.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Blackcircles would be a good place to start


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

They are too expensive, looked last time.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Focusaddict said:


> They are too expensive, looked last time.


Have you tried mytires?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Camskill.SJ.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Try these, is a bit hit and miss depending on what size, make etc you are after but all have been cheap/competitive for me in the past Oponeo, Camskill, http://www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> Camskill.SJ.


Bought from them before but didn't they used to have search by number plate?


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

m2srt said:


> Have you tried mytires?


Surprising no "All Season" tyres.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Focusaddict said:


> Bought from them before but didn't they used to have search by number plate?


Not that i know off,just work out what make tires that you want size etc..then do a camskill search.Why they are the only place i buy from now is,if you do find them cheaper anywhere online they will beat the price if there price is more,you can't get fairer then that,just send them a link of the site with the price of tires delivered and they will adjust the price so it's cheaper,i have only had to do it once though for a set of yokohama's,there a very good company for most car parts tires included.SJ.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

http://lovetyres.com


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys, what you guys rolling on tyre wise?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Conti Sport Contact 5s with Dunlops for winters.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Tyre leader were best for me last time.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Tyre leader was the cheapest last time for me, they did a great deal on Nokian tyres, very happy customer:thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Caledoniandream said:


> Tyre leader was the cheapest last time for me, they did a great deal on Nokian tyres, very happy customer:thumb:


I must say I never heard of them.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice decent tyre, very good reviews, Finnish tyre! These Scandanavian boys are something different. 
Decent price!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Selection so far...


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Side by side comparison:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I've used Camskill & Funkytyres in the past, both were excellent. 

Have a look at Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2's if you can get them in the size you want, I had them on my previous car and they were truly excellent tyres. When my Bridgestones wear out on my new car i'll definitely be buying another set of them.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

If I was buying winter tyres I would seriously look at Nokian, only reason Dunlops are on my winter wheels is that is what were on the wheels when I bought them.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Problem is I can only buy 1 set, all season tyre. No space to keep them, and can't really afford two set of tyres.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I got a set of alloys (OEM) which were less than a year old, plus tyres with 7mm all round for less than the price of new tyres...keep an eye out on the likes of Gumtree. You never know your luck!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

No space to keep them, just don't have the space. lol


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bet there some places that charge an annual fee for storage and swap over included fit reasonable money, it's what they do on the continent...pretty sure even Kwik Fit do it?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Camskill and Mytyres have always served me well in the past.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Focusaddict said:


> Side by side comparison:


Those are all summer tyres though?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I am running Falken ZE914 tyres on the Saab (225/45/18) and they are spot on in the dry and equally as good in the wet.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just spent an evening looking for best buy on mid range tyres, found tyreleader cheapest by about £20, not a huge a mount but why buy from anywhere but the cheapest place, that also included mobile fitting so no messing around having to go to a fitting centre


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> Those are all summer tyres though?


Yeah, for some reason all it shows is summer tyres instead of all season..


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Anyone used oponeo?

http://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyre-details/hankook-ventus-prime2-k115-205-50-r17-93-w-xl


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Only use Camskill myself these days.

I've just bought (for the alloy refurb) Goodyear Eagle F1 Assymetric 2's for £89 delivered each and thats for 18's...:thumb:

Read a lot of tyre reviews and was put off conti's and a lot of others after reading about people barely getting 10k out of them! The Goodyears I got have good ratings for wet use, noise, mpg and wear rate.

I used this place for reviews...goodyear review

Hth, rgds Stu


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

For some reason can't find what I am looking for on camskills.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

These sound good Stu but aren't they summer tires?


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

They are but with an A for wet weather driving...

cant see them either for your size but there are plenty to choose from in your size...

205/50/17 tyres


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Update - found this. Dont look at the speed index. It makes squat all difference unless you're regularly going over 149mph.

http://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyre-details/hankook-h730-205-50-r17-93-v#70648247

£87 a tyre with free shipping. They are very good, have these on my wife's car in a different size. I bought them for over £120 though!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Stu, have you used Eagles before in winter time?


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

I haven't mate, but they're well rated for the wet and I'm not too bothered about snow etc as we don't get enough down here to worry about it!


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> I am running Falken ZE914 tyres on the Saab (225/45/18) and they are spot on in the dry and equally as good in the wet.


Bought these & Avon ZV5's from Tyre Leader & can't fault the performance or delivery, both orders were delivered within 48hrs. Cheapest I could get them even with comparing them against Black Circles, MyTyres, Camskill, Etyres etc..:thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

So have you run your car on any of these in all weather and seasons?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

FocusAddict... Why are you so bothered about the weather in all conditions? 

I would happily say that 95% of the UK population run summer type tyres on their vehicles. 

I would love to have a set of Winters and a sort of summers, but it's just too costly, and unless I'm using them for work in snow, why bother... 

I'd say get yourself a set of tyres that are REALLY good in the wet, and are an all round good tyre! 

Just find one that tickets your fancy and call them up, haggle the price, not enough people do this!


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

20vKarlos said:


> FocusAddict... Why are you so bothered about the weather in all conditions?
> 
> I would happily say that 95% of the UK population run summer type tyres on their vehicles.
> 
> ...


This was my thinking when I chose my tyres 

I do infact have a set of winters that I bought from ebay, but only because I needed a set of wheels with tyres to put on my car while my wheels were being refurbed. They just happened to be winter tyres, good ones too and nearly new.
May end up selling them on though to recoup some money, but then again I may keep and use them in the worst part of winter to save my freshly refurbed wheels and make my tyres last longer...


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

You don't NEED winter tyres in this country because the temps aren't often low enough to prevent tyre warm up. 

People try to make the argument that you cannot make a safe emergency stop at speed for the first mile on summer / all weather tyres when temp is below 5 degrees, but it's a bit rubbish because you simply wouldn't be driving that fast /aggressively in the first mile in those temps if you had any brains at all. 

Personally, when it's freezing I just weave from side to side to warm the tyres like formula one drivers do... LOL


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> Personally, when it's freezing I just weave from side to side to warm the tyres like formula one drivers do... LOL


I like to do a quick burnout too.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

A donut get the heater working quicker too...


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I always run all season tyres, find them to be better (from personal experience) and yes if you drive like idiot in snow and frost perhaps you deserve that accident. And no I can't afford to buy winter and summer tyres plus cheap wheels.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I think winter tyres are great if you live in the country or at altitude, but unnecessary in urban environments where it never gets that cold.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Cams kill


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I agree Gleem, I found better drive when wearing all season tyres. Hi Steve, am looking but not sure what to get. lol


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have got Hancook Ventus Prime (?) on my Golf and they seem pretty good.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> I have got Hancook Ventus Prime (?) on my Golf and they seem pretty good.


Do you know the model by any chance?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Will have a look in the daytime, but just know that they are Hankook Ventus Prime on a Golf 1.6tdi.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Gleem, have you been able to take a look?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Tyreleader have been great for me the last 3 times I've ordered and very competitively priced. All three orders have arrived within 2-3 days and will order from them again for sure. I've ordered 205/40/R17 Conti SC5's for the fez zs, 215/65/R16 Dunlop GT ST20's for ar lasses x-trail and 185/60/R13 Federal FZ-201's for my metro GTI.
All in stock and no problems.
Defo worth a visit.


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

pm you


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Just got 4 Uniroyal Rainsport 3's for the wife's Saab (225/45/17) £230 delivered from Camskill.


----------

